# Traction control button



## LaPuzza (Jul 13, 2005)

I searched and didn't find this.

I noticed last night that my T/C button was not lit up on my 06. The door button and the window switches were lit up. 

Did I just never notice that T/C has no light, or did it burn out?


----------



## muscleT (Dec 20, 2006)

my t/c lights up but my windows do not. who knows what is supposed to be lit?


----------



## bigmac (Jul 9, 2006)

mine work... thats what warranties are for!


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2007)

*t.c*

My T.C light works also,


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

Once in a while, my entire console panel will not illuminate, including the shifter area (automatic). Strange as it happens very seldom.

In my case, it probably won't be fixed unless it breaks completely. The dealer will give the bs line, "could not duplicate customer's concern".


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

You folks that have intermittent problems should open your console to see if your plugs are nice and tight. Keep you from having to run to the dealership for nothing.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

i checked my lights on the way home tonight. the lights are on regardless of whether tc is on or off


----------



## tdogg169 (May 15, 2007)

My driver side window switch light would just go out and come back on. I got sick of if, so I took it back to the dealer and they replace it. Work like new now. It is covered under warranty.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

GTOJon said:


> The dealer will give the bs line, "could not duplicate customer's concern".


*
This response is taught in the first hour of Mechanics Skuel. It's a fail safe answer to avoid the incompetency of many mechanics. 

After they learn this in skuel everything else they learn is mute*.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

GTO judge said:


> *
> This response is taught in the first hour of Mechanics Skuel. It's a fail safe answer to avoid the incompetency of many mechanics.
> 
> After they learn this in skuel everything else they learn is mute*.


:rofl: :agree :rofl: :cheers


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

GTO judge said:


> *
> This response is taught in the first hour of Mechanics Skuel. It's a fail safe answer to avoid the incompetency of many mechanics.
> 
> After they learn this in skuel everything else they learn is mute*.


:agree As in "if its not completely broke, there's no need to fix it, until it is." Many dealerships pay mechanics on volume of work performed daily. A couple friends used to work at a Honda dealership and had to endure a "team" concept in being paid. The team split the earnings from the collective effort of each team member. So, you got the moron making the same wage as the super wrench. Bottom line, if it takes too much time to actually diagnose an intermittent problem and fix, that takes potential money out of their pocket so they bill the minimum against the warranty to the OEM by stating a problem couldn't be duplicated and move on to a lucrative repair. Sucks, going thru it with my son's 06 Mazda 3 to the point I've got to go in with the 12 gauge equivalent of using the lemon law as leverage.


----------

